# Iron Ranch Swap Meet After Ride.



## fatbike (Sep 6, 2016)

Alright you bicycle swap meet freaks. If you know the ride and familiar with the past years I host, it's fun! Starting location at 6pm. Will be at Victoria bar. We will be there from 6-8. Good place to get a good bite to eat and drinks. Good menu. Great patio. Be there! Any questions feel free to call me. 503.708.2627 Derek

Now we will ride to a few destinated spots before our final destination which should be around 11-12.

So whatever you purchase at the swap meet, make sure it will carry you through the ride. Best to have headlight. Of course we all stick together and will help one another out, but make sure your bikes solid and you are ready to explore and ride. Usually about 40-50 riders. Let's have fun!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## fatbike (Sep 6, 2016)

Post Iron Ranch ride meeting place.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 17, 2016)

fatbike said:


> View attachment 357590View attachment 357591 Alright you bicycle swap meet freaks. If you know the ride and familiar with the past years I host, it's fun! Starting location at 6pm. Will be at Victoria bar. We will be there from 6-8. Good place to get a good bite to eat and drinks. Good menu. Great patio. Be there! Any questions feel free to call me. 503.708.2627 Derek
> 
> Now we will ride to a few destinated spots before our final destination which should be around 11-12.
> 
> So whatever you purchase at the swap meet, make sure it will carry you through the ride. Best to have headlight. Of course we all stick together and will help one another out, but make sure your bikes solid and you are ready to explore and ride. Usually about 40-50 riders. Let's have fun!



 Ride has been cancelled do to extreme rain.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2016)

Had a great day at the wet Iron Ranch today ,wish I could have stuck around for the ride but had other family event in the afternoon...Great time though talking with some of the nicest folks around...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow!!   I had a great time. It was nice seeing the Canadians old and new friends. My First time Friday setup. It was great....Have to say it's like a kegger party with tons of bikes sprinkled around  yes it Rained on sat but it's still had plenty of people....looking forward to next year.


----------

